# piss me off...



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

the last separation we had h was over the house all the time hanging out with ds....he agreed it was a mistake and 'not fair' and since this time his mind is so damn made up that it's over between us he said he wouldn't do that....OK so he moves out yesterday and comes over today to watch tv with ds!? wtf? 

ps i suggested he leave and he left but i resent being put in that position...


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just have to vent ... yesterday stbx emails he'd like to watch tv w/ ds after they go out for pizza and that it would be ok with him if i preferred he didn't ... so i say i think we should stick with our agreement and he could take him to his place ... he says it might be too late ---8:00?? ... i said that's not late at all and that he's welcome to take the large screen tv (since i couldn't care less about it) ... he doesn't answer ... i later emailed he was welcome to hang out sat and sun since i won't be home ... he says ok thanks ...

Sooo when they get home from pizza i realize he's still hanging out watching tv after awhile ... i tell ds that he needs to do a chore he forgot and stbx gets the hint and leaves. i email him 'don't bother asking my opinion when you're going to do what you want anyway'. he answers 'it was only 25 mins and i was getting him situated' the kid is 12 not 5! and the only reason it was 25 mins was because i finally said something.... UGH.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

cabbage65 said:


> Just have to vent ... yesterday stbx emails he'd like to watch tv w/ ds after they go out for pizza and that it would be ok with him if i preferred he didn't ... so i say i think we should stick with our agreement and he could take him to his place ... he says it might be too late ---8:00?? ... i said that's not late at all and that he's welcome to take the large screen tv (since i couldn't care less about it) ... he doesn't answer ... i later emailed he was welcome to hang out sat and sun since i won't be home ... he says ok thanks ...
> 
> Sooo when they get home from pizza i realize he's still hanging out watching tv after awhile ... i tell ds that he needs to do a chore he forgot and stbx gets the hint and leaves. i email him 'don't bother asking my opinion when you're going to do what you want anyway'. he answers 'it was only 25 mins and i was getting him situated' the kid is 12 not 5! and the only reason it was 25 mins was because i finally said something.... UGH.


Sounds like he wants to still be around you? Men say we are confusing....yeah right!

Do what you want for you not him. If you truly don't want him there then don't. My husband never comes around. 

Would you want to work your marriage out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

he does not want to be around me... he wants to be in the house he half-owns with ds....this is why i wish we could sell it now...but i understand it doesn't make sense right now in this market ... so i will try to wait it out.........thanks sad!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

My husband generally doesn't even cross the threshold. Today he will because he is going to take some of our extra stuff to his place. 


That was nice about the tv.

Be firm ... no cake eating (so easier said than done)
.


----------



## dazed/confused (Jan 18, 2012)

65, I'm in a similar situation. I moved out last sunday. My wife and daughter are still in the house. When I have my daughter and we don't have any activities, I want to be at her house, where she lives. I live with relatives. I'm kind of on the fence as to where I should be too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He should have specified days that ds goes and stays with him for overnight visits. They can watch tv at his place.


----------

